# Second water test-



## sin5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

So these are the results for test number 2... What do you think the results are, and what should I do next...
I think it is---->
Ammo 1.0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5.0

















































Thank you-


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

still have a long way to go in the cycle. you probably know by now but the ammonia will come up and spike then the nitrites will rise and spike then when the ammonia and nitrite stay at 0 after they both spike the tank is cycled. could be a couple more weeks or even longer just depends. Nitrates are based on how much water you change and how often, also depends on how much waste is being produced from feedings.


----------



## sin5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

...thanks for the input. Yes i think it works some thing like ammo goes up and then bacteria comes and brings it down but creates nitrites then new bacteria comes and brings that down but creates nitrates, each is less hazardous to the fish... right? So i should not need to do a wc until my ammo and nitrites hit 0 and nitrates hit 40 or so. Question I have is, what about the stress coat and stress zyme stuff I put in the tank in the beginning? Should I continue to add this weekly?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just add a dose of salt to the tank. both ammonia and nitrites are bad and high levels of nitrates are bad but nitrites and ammonia are deadly even in small doses sometimes and are easily avoided. you have the right idea though. the salt will help keep the fish happy when the nitrite spike comes.


----------



## sin5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

1 tablespoon of salt enough? And at the moment there is a dozen and a half guppies in the tank which will just be food for my spilo so i shouldnt try to do wc until the tank is cycled right?
Thank you for responding to this thread.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i would add a couple table spoons but one is enough. but yes just wait to do a water change once its cycled. in the future you can do a fishless cycle with pure ammonia if you need to cycle a tank again. Also dissolve the salt in a bottle or cup before you add it to the tank.


----------



## sin5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks again- greatly appreciate the input


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you have fish in the tank...you can do water changes to lesson the ammonia spike.


----------

